# Changing from Eircom?



## larbar (22 Sep 2013)

Hi,
I am an old dinosaur who has eircom landline and broadband and UPC's most basic package( don't even have BBC3 & 4).I am thinking of changing over to UPC's "Essential Bundle" which will give me the equivalent in phone/broadband and better TV option for €66 a month which is a great saving on the Eircom bill never mind the UPC tv bill.My current Eircom bills come in around €125 to €150 every two months with the UPC bill being €55 every two months.So there is no difficulty in seeing that financially it makes sense to change but I wonder about phone and broadband quality with UPC.Is the quality okay? Is it landline or wireless and if wireless how does the phone work? The old saying "if it seems too good to be true it probably is" comes to mind but maybe that again is dinosaur thinking?.All this thinking got started with the new Horizon campaign but I gather that I might be better of waiting as they iron out the kinks in that and I am so untechnie that I am happy just to be able to type this on a computer.Hoping someone can help

p.s.Or would I be better going to SKY as they use Eircom lines(I think)


----------

